# Source for Steel Cursive Italic nibs



## Haynie (Feb 6, 2012)

I can find these in 14k and 18k but can't seem to find any in steel.  Does anyone know where I can get my hands on some?


----------



## Dustygoose (Feb 7, 2012)

No ties for me with them but...

Try here Edison Pen Company: Fountain Nibs


----------



## Haynie (Feb 8, 2012)

I did not see any steel cursive italic nibs.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you looking for one to fit a particular pen (like a generic 5mm or 6mm feed)?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 8, 2012)

You might try richardspens.com  Click on the niborama link on the front page.


----------



## Jerryconn (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if this will help. CSUSA has one


----------



## Haynie (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking for one to fit a Jr. Gent size feed.  I think that is a number 5.

I will have a look at richardspens.  Thanks.


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 9, 2012)

I have one of the CSUSA ones on a Jr Gent. I've had trouble getting it to feed consistently. Dunno if it's the nib or me though, since I'm fairly new to fountain pens. Probably me.


----------

